# جامعة النهرين- كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المدنيه



## faiqmohmed (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الثالثه المحترمين.

سؤال اليوم هو كالاتي:-

في ضوء دراستك للمشاريع الانشائيه ، ارفق مجموعه من الصورة الحقيقيه للانواع المختلفه من المشاريع الانشائيه. يفضل ان تكون هذه الصورة للمشاريع الانشائيه المنفذه في العراق.
تحياتي​


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (7 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
عدم استطاعتي على الاجابه على السؤال اي ارفاق صور عن مشاريع الانشائيه المنفذه في العراق وذلك لسبب ان عدد مشاركاتي غير كافيه لارفاق اي ملف 
وايضا لسبب ضعف في النت
وشكرا


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق محمد*

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز (د. فائق المحترم )
ارجوا المعذره لان عدد مشاركاتي الى الان لا تسمح لي بارسال الصور


الطالب مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## مصطفى عباس جواد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الدكتور فائق المحترم 
ارجو المعذره لعدم أستطاعتي أرسال الصور بسبب قله مشاركاتي
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مصطفى عباس جواد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب مصطفى عباس جواد


----------



## مصطفى عباس جواد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب مصطفى عباس جواد


----------



## مصطفى عباس جواد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب مصطفى عباس جواد


----------



## مصطفى عباس جواد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب مصطفى عباس جواد


----------



## المهندس جون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشاركات الطالب ملفن توني


----------



## المهندس جون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب ملفن توني


----------



## المهندس جون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب ملفن توني


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*منجزات عراقيه_*




الطالب غيث


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب غيث


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب غيث عمار


----------



## faiqmohmed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتباااااااه*

اعزائي الطلبه
يرجى قراءة السؤال جيدا قبل الاجابه، اذ ان المطلوب بيان نوع المشروع ثم ارفاق صورة لكل نوع مع التقدير ويفضل ان تكون الصور عراقيه...تحياتي


----------



## م.زهراء (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركات الطالبه زهراء


----------



## faiqmohmed (9 نوفمبر 2009)

م.زهراء قال:


> مشاركات الطالبه زهراء



م. وهراء المحترمة
ارجو قراءة السؤال جيدا...مع التقدير


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*






هذا المشروع يصنف ضمن المشاريع الصناعيه التي تمثل احدى المشلريع الضخمه
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى دكتور فائق المحترم*

صورة لجامع الكبير في بغداد







الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى دكتور فائق المحترم*

صورة لجامع الكبير
وهو من المشاريع الضخمه المنفذه في بغداد 
(Non Residential Building Construction)


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*







هذه الصوره هي لسد الرمادي وهو احد المشاريع الانشائيه المائيه
والتي يمكن تصنيفها ضمن(Infrastructure and heavy construction) 
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

صورة لمحطه كهرباء في العراق
وهي من المشاريع الصناعيه المنفذه في العراق







الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Iraq Power Plants
وهو يصنف ضمن مشاريع (Industrial Construction)

الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Erbil Building under Construction
(Buildings Construction)

الطالبه 
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Bridge
(Infrastructure)

الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Bridge
(Infrastructure In Iraq)

الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Residential Housing

الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Residential Housing in Iraq

الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## Duaa Abd alrazzaq (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى دكتور فائق المحترم*

بنايه شبكه الاعلام العراقيه
(Building Construction)
الطالبه
دعاء عبد الرزاق فالح


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع رئاسة جامعة بابل


----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (12 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*





دعامات جسر الصرافيه
يصنف ضمن المشاريع الانشائيه الثقيله
Infrastructure and heavy construction - bridge
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*





دعامات جسر الصرافيه 
يصنف ضمن المشاريع الثقيله في العراق
Infrastructure and heavy construction - bridge
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## خالة غادة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة 
اجابة الطالبة غادة صلاح 
دمت بود
​


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*





انشاء القاعات الرياضيه المغلقه في كربلاء
Non residential building construction
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*





سايلو الحبوب في ابي غريب في بغداد
يمكن تصنيفها ضمن المشاريع المتوسطه حيث تمثل اماكن لخزن الحبوب
Building construction
mehdi abbas mehdi


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*





مشروع المجمع السكني في الانبار /حصوه الشاميه
هو ايضا من يمكن تصنيفه ضمن المشاريع الكبيره لضخامته وتعدد ابنيته
Non residential Building construction
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*





مكتب ميسان لتوزيع المنتوجات النفطيه
هذا المشروع يمثل نوع من انواع المشاريع الصغيره لبساطه التقنيات المستخدمه في قيامه
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## خالة غادة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة
اجابة الطالبة غادة صلاح
دمتم بود​


----------



## faiqmohmed (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لجميع الطلبة المشاركين


----------



## ابو حسين الورده (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشروع لجسر ضخم في دبي*

في شهر آذار , ستبدأ دبي ببناء الجيل القادم في شهر آذار , ستبدأ دبي ببناء الجيل القادم من الجسور في سعيها لبناء دبي ذات هيكل انشائي عملاق , (حيث ان برج دبي يأخذ دوره في سباق ناطحات السحاب الاعلى في العالم), وقد اعد التصميم مؤخراً من قبل معماريي (New York’s Fxfowle) حيث سيكون اكبر جسر قوسي في العالم, معد لالفي عربة تجتاز كل مسار من مساراته الاثني عشر, ويفترض انجازه عام 2012. والجسر الذي لم يتم تسميته لحد الآن سيرتفع الى ارتفاع (670 قدم ) حيث سيكون اعلى من جسر جورج واشنطن حيث يبلغ ارتفاعه (604 قدم), ولكنه سيكون اقل من ارتفاع جسر سان فرانسيسكو كولدن كيت ( البوابة الذهبية) حيث يبلغ ارتفاعه (745 قدم).





 
:3::3::3: علي رافع حسن :3::3::3:​http://www7.0zz0.com/2009/06/09/16/853374304.jpg


----------



## ابو حسين الورده (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشاريع عراقيه*

من ابرز المشاريع العراقيه:
*1-*
*الموقع :- نينوى *
*الكلفة :- 2445 مليون**دينار *
*نسبة الانجاز الفعلي :- 50% *
*الشركة المنفذة :- شركة الشمال للمقاولات *
*وصف المشروع :- يتكون المشــــروع من بناية بثلاث طوابـــــــق وبمساحة 1050 م2 لكل طــــــــــابق *
*وتعرض المشروع لتفجير **ارهابي يوم 6/4/2008*​ 



 


*2-*
*الموقع :- ميسان *
*الكلفة :- 4434 مليون**دينار *
*نسبة الانجاز الفعلي :- 40% *
*الشركة المنفذة :- شركة خيرات الجنوب وشركة موارد الجنوب *
*وصف المشروع :- يتكون المشــــروع من بناية بثلاث طوابـــــــق وبمساحة 1050 م2 لكل طــــــــــابق*​





 

*3-*
*الموقع :- ديالى *
*الكلفة :- 4157 مليون دينار *
*نسبة الانجاز الفعلي :- 55% *
*الجهة المنفذة :- شركة حامد رشيد الدليمي للمقاولات *
*وصف المشروع :- يتكون المشــــروع من بناية بثلاث طوابـــــــق وبمساحة 1050 م2 لكل طــــــــــابق *​ 
*



*​ 

*4-*
*الموقع :- واسط *
*الكلفة :- 3234 مليوندينار *
*نسبة الانجاز الفعلي :- 90% *
*الجهة المنفذة:- شركة نبع زمزم *
*وصف المشروع :- يتكون المشــــروع من بناية بثلاث طوابـــــــق وبمساحة 1050 م2 لكل طــــــــــابق *​

*



*​ 

* علي رافع حسن​*​


----------



## ابو حسين الورده (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشاريع عراقيه اخرى*

1-محطه غازيه جديده لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائيه.







2-محطة تصفية مياه جديده في السماوه.







3-صور من بناء حديث لجامعة المثنى في السماوه.































:3::3::3: علي رافع حسن :3::3::3:​


----------



## ابو حسين الورده (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشروع عين بغداد*

أبدت أمانة بغداد عزمها تنفيذ مشروع عين بغداد الذي سيكون أضخم مشروع سياحي تشهده بغداد والمنطقة عموما.
"إن فكرة هذا المشروع تتمثل بإنشاء دولاب هواء يصل ارتفاعه إلى 200 متر وأن هذا الارتفاع هو أعلى ارتفاع شهدته مثل هذه الألعاب دولاب العواء وأنه سيكون أعلى من دولاب لندن الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 137 متر وأنه أعلى من دولاب سنغافورة الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 165 متر وأنه أعلى من ارتفاع دولاب دبي الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 185 متر".







:3::3::3: علي رافع حسن :3::3::3:​


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى الدكتور فائق المحترم*












هذه الصور لاحدى اضخم المشاريع السكنيه التي تم تنفيذها في كربلاء المقدسه
ويمكن تصنيفها ضمن
(Non residential Building construction - large apartment building)
مهدي عباس مهدي


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشاركات الطالب احمد عباس مهدي

هذه الصورة للمجمع السكني في بغداد وهو من مشاريع(non residential housing)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع من المشاريع المائية الكبيرة في ديالى(heavy )


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع هو مشروع رئاسة جامعة النهرين والقاعات الدراسية وهو من مشاريع(Building construction)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع من مشاريع الري المنفذة في العراق(Infrastructure)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع من المشاريع الصناعية المنفذة في العراق(Industrial)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع من مشاريع الطرق و الجسيور المنفذة في العرق (infastructure)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع من المشاريع التجارية المنفذة في اربيل(building construction)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع من المشاريع المائية الكبيرة جدا في ديالى(heavy)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه البناية من البنايات الصغيرة(residential housing)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المشروع من المشاريع السكنية في اربيل(non residential housing)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بيت سكني صغير (residential housing)


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع سكني صغير (building construction)


----------



## البغدادي وبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الطالب صهيب محمد​مشروع ابراج خزانات ماء الحيانية 
موقع المشروع :
الجهة المستفيدة : 
الجهة المنفذة :
مدة العمل في المشروع: 
كلفة المشروع : 

البصرة – حي الحسين
شركة المهندس عبد الله الجبوري
شركة البصرة-ماس
34 اسبوع (238 يوم). 14.845.465 دولار أمريكي​




​


----------



## sura mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع انشاء مجمع للمباني الخدمية جنوب البصرة


----------



## sura mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع سكه حديد حول بغداد


----------



## صوصوالمهندس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

صهيب ثامر محسن

resdential
انشاء شقق سكنيه خاصه بشبكه الاعلام العراقيه









indestral construction
محطه وقود النعمانيه






building construction project
المعهد القضائي في بغداد





heavy construction



جسر الصرافيه​


----------



## sura mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شروع بناء مخازن شمال بغداد


----------



## sura mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بناء مراكز صحية اولية في محافظة السماوة


----------



## sura mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انشاء محطات لتصفية مياه الشرب بطاقة 200 م3/ساعة لكل محطة ، في اليوسفية والمحمودية


----------



## sura mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع محطة تصفية مياه الشرب في الكوت



​


----------



## sura mohammed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع ماء حي الزوراء


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (14 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## hamza ali alaamery (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع المدينة في محافظة البصرة


----------



## انسام فياض مغيني (14 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.iraqup.com/up/20091114/V5g6o-V2Up_114046613.jpg


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*type of building-residential housing-*


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (14 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

type :highway


----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

type :domystic (سكني)


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

heavy construction


----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

type: heavy


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Industrial construction


----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

type: middle construction


----------



## المهندس غيث القطب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Heavy construction


----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

type : comecial const


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (14 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ غيث ارجو الانتباه على مطلب الاستاذ في كون ان تكون المشاريع واقعيه اي منفذه وشكرا
مهدي


----------



## Mehdi AL-Naddaf (14 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ غيث ارجو الانتباه على مطلب الاستاذ في كون ان تكون المشاريع واقعيه اي منفذه وشكرا
مهدي


----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

type: idustral const


----------



## ست ميس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور فائق
اني الطالبة ميس صباح 
هذه صورة لفندق عشتار




شيراتون في بغداد ويمكن تصنيفه من المشاريع الاستثمارية الخدمية


----------



## ست ميس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جسر الجمهورية_من مشاريع النقل والمواصلات


----------



## ست ميس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

معمل سمنت المثنى_مشروع صناعي


----------



## ست ميس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع سد سامراء وهو مشروع اروائي


----------



## ست ميس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

فيلا سكنية /مشروع سكنى


----------



## مصطفى عباس جواد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



مجمع سكني قيد الانشاء في كربلاء (non residential housing














الطالب مصطفى عباس جواد


----------



## ست ميس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

فيلا سكنية /مشروع سكنى
:14:


----------



## مصطفى عباس جواد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشروع
مجمع سكني قيد الانشاء في النجف
الطالب مصطفى عباس جواد


----------



## noor ihsan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

Heavy construction


----------



## noor ihsan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

Residential housing


----------



## noor ihsan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

non-residenntial housing


----------



## مصطفى الشرع (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الفكرة حلوة


----------



## faiqmohmed (20 نوفمبر 2009)

صوصوالمهندس قال:


> صهيب ثامر محسن
> 
> resdential
> انشاء شقق سكنيه خاصه بشبكه الاعلام العراقيه
> ...



عمل لطيف جدا


----------



## دانية ضياء (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هاي شنووووو صهيب منيلك هاي الصور حلوة كلش هسة دكتور فائق ينطيك خوش سعي ههههه نيالك


----------



## دانية ضياء (20 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (20 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (20 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

http://alkutnet.com/up/uploads/images/alkutnet-0ea603201d.jpg


----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (20 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (20 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

نوع البناء(heavy)


----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد عبد الحمزه2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## tofeiraq (2 أبريل 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الثالثه المحترمين.​
> سؤال اليوم هو كالاتي:-​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم دكتور فائق المحترم.........
اتقدم بجزيل الشكر على هذه الطريقة الجديدة في الاجابة على الاسئلة والتي من خلالها يحصل الطالب على المزيد من الخبرة التي يحتاجها في الحياة العملية من خلال شبكة الانترنت وبارك الله في جهودك على المزيد من العمل على تطوير امكانيات طلاب الجامعة
مع الشكر
الطالب
مصطفى حسام
الهندسة المدنية- جامعة النهرين
المرحلة الرابعة


----------



## tofeiraq (2 أبريل 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الثالثه المحترمين.​
> سؤال اليوم هو كالاتي:-​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم دكتور فائق المحترم
اتقدم بجزيل الشكر على هذه الطريقة الجديدة في الاجابة على الاسئلة والتي من خلالها يحصل الطالب على المزيد من الخبرة التي يحتاجها في الحياة العملية من خلال شبكة الانترنت وبارك الله في جهودك على المزيد من العمل على تطوير امكانيات طلاب الجامعة
لدي المزيد من الصور لكن مشاركاتي لا تسمح لي بارفاق الملفات

مع الشكر
الطالب
مصطفى حسام
الهندسة المدنية- جامعة النهرين
المرحلة الرابعة


----------



## tofeiraq (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم دكتور فائق المحترم
اتقدم بجزيل الشكر على هذه الطريقة الجديدة في الاجابة على الاسئلة والتي من خلالها يحصل الطالب على المزيد من الخبرة التي يحتاجها في الحياة العملية من خلال شبكة الانترنت وبارك الله في جهودك على المزيد من العمل على تطوير امكانيات طلاب الجامعة
لدي المزيد من الصور لكن مشاركاتي لا تسمح لي بارفاق الملفات

مع الشكر
الطالب
مصطفى حسام
الهندسة المدنية- جامعة النهرين
المرحلة الرابعة


----------



## الخزعلي (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يامبدعين


----------



## virtualknight (9 يوليو 2010)

مشاركات رائعة وشكرا من الأخوة الكرام


----------



## abdlhkim (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل


----------



## عمر العلواني (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## عمر العلواني (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
شباب هل هناك هندسة مدنية مسائية في جامعة النهرين


----------



## عمر العلواني (15 يوليو 2011)

كيفكم شباب النهرين


----------

